# Dearborn loader 19-22



## Cavcoach (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm looking for the rear mounting brackets for this loader to mount it on my 8n, any help would be great !!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Cavcoach,

You will probably have to make your mounts. You can get a good idea of what they look like on the internet. The rear mounts attach to the axle, so it shouldn't be a major job.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There is a man calls himself the Old Hokie that makes mounts for Dearborn loaders to fit the old Ford 2N, 9N, 8N, and NAA's. You can Email him at the following address:

[email protected]


----------

